# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  فست ریپورت

## mohammadmowlavi

دوستان خواهش میکنم جواب بدید با تشکر
چندتا سوال درمورد فست ریپورت داشتم
1- گزارش دوستونه راست به چپ که یه جورایی حل شده
2- ارسال پارامتر رشته ای به فست ریپورت از طریق برنامه ممو نباشه حتما وریبل باشه یا حداقل انتصاب یه ممو داخل برنامه به وریبل
3- تغییر متن ممو ها با شرط مثلا اگه یه ممویی 1 بود داخلش بنویسه عالی 2 بود خوب و .....
3-چرا وقتی ادیت گزارش رو برای کاربر فعال میکنی میشه تغییرات دادولی نمیشه چاپش کرد فقط ذخیره داره تازه کاملم ذخیره نمیکنه 
فست ریپورتم 4.9
بازم ممنون منتظرم دوستان

----------


## یوسف زالی

1- ..
2-

      frxVar := frxReport1.Variables.Add;
      frxVar.Name := 'AName';
      frxVar.Value := 'AValue';

3- با استفاده از توابع درون فست؛ یا در رویداد BeforePrint
4- تنظیمات شی ریپورت روی فرم و بینید.

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

باسلام و تشکر میشه مورد سومو بیشتر توضیح بدین
مورد دوم هم من از طریق vb قراره متغیر تعریف کنم و مقداردهی کنم همین دستورو میزنم منتها متغیر رشته ای نمیگیره باعددی مشکلی نداره ها با رشته ای مشکل داره رشته ای هم تا زمانی که از کاراکتر فاصله استفاده نکردی ایرادی نداره یعنی در اصل کوتیشن قبول نمیکنه vb شاید مشکل از اینجاس
به هر حال باز هم تشکر
یه سوال دیگه هم چطور میشه متن مموها رو با شرط تعیین کرد مثلا اگه فیلدی 1 بود بنویسه خوب و اگر 4 بود چیزی ننویسه اگر سه بود بنویسه عالی و ....

----------


## mortezahbh

با سلام

یک سوال در مورد همین فست ریپورت

من توی یک گزارشم از 2 صفحه استفاده میکنم (یعنی گزارشم 2 صفحه داره) حالا میخوام اگه توی تنظیمات کاربر خواست فقط صفحه اول نمایش داده بشه 
قبل از گزارش گیریم این چک بشه و اگه این گزینه انتخاب شده بود صفحه دوم چاپ نشه

من از کد زیر استفاده کردم 

     if FrmSettings.ChB_Not.Checked=False then
        Report.Pages[2].Destroy;

ولی بعضی مواقع اخطار میده 
میخوام قبلش یک شرط بذارم که اگه [pages[2 وجود داشت اونوقت Destroy ش کنه

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
اگه متوجه نشدید بگید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم  :لبخند:

----------


## mortezahbh

کسی جواب نداد :(

مشکلم رو اینطوری برطرف کردم 


if FrmSettings.ChB_Not.Checked=False then
     if Report.PagesCount>2 then
        Report.Pages[2].Destroy;


اما نمیدونم درسته یا نه ولی فعلا جواب داده
شاید به درد کسی خورد

----------

